

Making open source #1 through Kubernetes and Google Container Engine - rey12rey
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2014/12/2014-year-in-review-Making-open-source-1-through-Kubernetes-and-Google-Container-Engine.html?m=1

======
rey12rey
This is gold -> "Seeing an Apple job posting with Kubernetes listed as a
desired skill!"﻿

